# Wechsel von courier auf dovecot – mit unangenehmen folgen



## condor@bmgnet.at (21. Okt. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ISPConfig 3.0.4.6 im Einsatz und habe von courier mail auf dovecot mail umgestellt.

Das System schein auf den ersten Blick gut und richtig zu funktionieren. 
Der Hund liegt anscheinend im Detail.

Ich habe folgendes Phänomen:

Wenn ich eine Email-box anlege erstellt er die Verzeichnisstruktur für  courier und dovecot.

z.b.: 
/var/vmail/<domain>.at/bgtest/ alle Ordern und Files für courier 
und unter /var/vmail/<domain>.at/bgtest/Maildir alle Ordern und Files für dovecot

was habe ich vergessen in der config zu ändern? 
Ich ahbe ein update mit reconfig der services auch durchgeführt. Hat aber leider nicht geholfen.

Danke
Bernd


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2012)

Courier und dovecot verwenden unterschiedliche Maildir Strukturen, Du kannst also nicht einfach den imap daemin wecsheln nachdem Du bereits eine Mailbox angelegt hast. Du musst erst noch alle ailboxen auf die neue Struktur migrieren und ggf Filterscripte anpassen.

Gibt es übrigens ein fertiges tool dazu hier im Forum:

http://www.howtoforge.de/forum/30671-post3.html


----------



## condor@bmgnet.at (21. Okt. 2012)

Ja das weis ich - habe auch die struktur migriert - das hat super funktioniert. es geht aber um neue Email boxen - beim anlegen von neuen boxen erstellt ispconfig beide strukturen und ich finden den grund leider nicht.


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2012)

hast du denn in ispconfig > server config auch auf dovecot und sieve umgestellt, so wie es das script macht das ich gepostet habe?


----------



## condor@bmgnet.at (21. Okt. 2012)

ja - ich habe sogar das script genutzt:
ls -al mail*
lrwxrwxrwx 1 ispconfig ispconfig 72 Sep 21 10:38 maildeliver_plugin.inc.php -> /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/maildeliver_plugin.inc.php
lrwxrwxrwx 1 ispconfig ispconfig 68 Sep 21 10:38 mailman_plugin.inc.php -> /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/mailman_plugin.inc.php
lrwxrwxrwx 1 ispconfig ispconfig 65 Sep 21 10:38 mail_plugin.inc.php -> /usr/local/ispconfig/server/plugins-available/mail_plugin.inc.php


----------



## condor@bmgnet.at (21. Okt. 2012)

habe gerade in der datenbank folgendes entdeckt:

Table: server Spalte: config

[mail]
module=postfix_mysql
maildir_path=/var/vmail/[domain]/[localpart]
homedir_path=/var/vmail
pop3_imap_daemon=courier
mail_filter_syntax=maildrop
mailuser_uid=5000
..
..

sollte das nicht mit dovecot anders aussehen?


----------



## Till (21. Okt. 2012)

Richtig, hatte ich in #4 geschrieben dass es umgestellt werden muss.


----------



## condor@bmgnet.at (21. Okt. 2012)

habe vergessen in der gui: serverkonfig den POP3/IMAP Dämon auf dovecot zu stellen.

schaut zwar besser aus aber es werden trotzdem courier files angelegt

/var/vmail/<domain>/bgtest/Maildir> ls -al
total 72
drwx------ 9 vmail vmail  4096 Oct 21 20:11 .
drwx------ 3 vmail vmail  4096 Oct 21 20:11 ..
-rwxr--r-- 1 vmail vmail    47 Oct 21 20:11 courierimapsubscribed
...

ist das normal ?
Danke!


----------

